# .GIF image



## kohtet (Mar 26, 2009)

How to make ".gif" image .. I want to make .. Explain me .. pls..


----------



## scott411 (Sep 7, 2004)

If you have photoshop it's easy open your picture do what ever you want to it then go to FILE..save as..last drop down look for GIF 3rd or 4th one down 
hope that helps


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

perhaps you are asking how to make an animated gif image ??? 

a gif image is made just by saving a picture in a particular format

an animated gif is made by making a number pictures which are then shown at different time intervals thus implying movement.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

scott411 said:


> If you have photoshop it's easy open your picture do what ever you want to it then go to FILE..save as..last drop down look for GIF 3rd or 4th one down
> hope that helps


But before using 'Save As' you must convert the image to a suitable type. 

Image --> Mode and select 'Index Color', then use Save As...


----------



## kohtet (Mar 26, 2009)

> perhaps you are asking how to make an animated gif image ???
> 
> a gif image is made just by saving a picture in a particular format
> 
> ...


*yeah ... I want to make animated gif image..... *


----------



## harsharcr (May 17, 2009)

Ok I'll try to help ya.......
u can visit this site to work gif online on this site "http://www.gifworks.com"
or u can download a small tool for free "http://www.topshareware.com/Glitter-Frame-GIF-Maker-download-66502.htm"!!!
Hopin that my suggestion helps i sign off!........


----------

